Ask HN: Would you use an app to keep track of all your relationships? - tixocloud
======
blabla_blublu
Can you clarify what aspect of the relationship you intend on tracking ?

If it is going to be a "how frequently do I stay in touch with X", I might
consider it since it will be nice to get an automated reminder to text/call
this person.

~~~
tixocloud
That will be one of the key features I'm looking at.

The most basic could be birthdays but also about just keeping in touch with
people who haven't spoken with in awhile.

~~~
mattm
This is exactly the reason I created
[https://touchingbase.io](https://touchingbase.io) for.

~~~
conorgil145
FYI, your blog is broken:
[http://blog.touchingbase.io/](http://blog.touchingbase.io/). I get a "Error
establishing a database connection" message when trying to visit that URL.

------
afarrell
I would use an app to store/download information about my contacts and then
quiz me about such questions as:

\- What is the name that goes with this face?

\- What are some of the interests or conversation topics that this person
enjoys?

\- What topics should I avoid mentioning around this person?

~~~
tixocloud
In a way, helping you try to remember things about your contact?

------
pfista
I absolutely would but I haven't seen one good enough that is easy to use and
lets me own my data. So it's just markdown files for now. Marcus Vorwaller has
some good insight into why things are currently lacking and what features are
important in personal knowledgebases:
[http://marcusvorwaller.com/blog/2015/12/14/personal-
knowledg...](http://marcusvorwaller.com/blog/2015/12/14/personal-
knowledgebases/)

~~~
tixocloud
Has there been anything that comes close to being easy to use? Would the point
about owning your data mean you'd stay away from any cloud-based app?

Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.

[EDIT: Checked out link] Great ideas and thoughts. I agree with some of the
features myself.

------
ericzawo
I already do. In Workflowy, I have a section dedicated to people I've met that
I work on chronologically. If they're ~really~ special they even make it into
my daily diary. Basically I write their name, profession/gig/along with where
I met them and maybe a little quip or fact they dropped. It works wonders for
networking and building a repertoire with people.

I am fairly social, but I have a _big_ problem with remembering names. This
alleviates a lot of this, and I've found that people genuinely appreciate when
you remember what they tell you.

~~~
tixocloud
Nice. I'd love to learn more about your process.

Also, what made you felt like you had to do this?

------
galfarragem
It already exists:

[https://github.com/JacobEvelyn/friends](https://github.com/JacobEvelyn/friends)

~~~
seanwilson
Do you use this? I'm not following why you would want to track your free time
in this way.

------
ZombiePartie
I built an iOS app to tackle this issue:
[https://itunes.apple.com/tc/app/butter-contacts-
reminders/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/tc/app/butter-contacts-
reminders/id966767988?mt=8)

------
id122015
Id use an app that helps me build few quality relationships. Facebook, Linked
or others with thousands of followers are not for me.

~~~
tixocloud
How do you envision an app would help you to build quality relationships?

------
kleer001
Yes, if it did it all in the background like a good butler and then politely
reminded me when I was lagging.

~~~
tixocloud
That's the vision!

------
JoachimSchipper
No, but note that CRMs are widely used.

------
roschdal
No

------
nnoitra
Not really, no

